# Diablo 3: Hack'n'Slay laut Max Schaefer als MMOG geplant - "Torchlight 2 profitiert von Blizzards Online-Zwang"



## icon1zed (15. Juni 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3: Hack'n'Slay laut Max Schaefer als MMOG geplant - "Torchlight 2 profitiert von Blizzards Online-Zwang"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3: Hack'n'Slay laut Max Schaefer als MMOG geplant - "Torchlight 2 profitiert von Blizzards Online-Zwang"


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Juni 2012)

Da hat er ja auch vollkommen recht. Ich z.B. hab komplett auf Diablo 3 wegen des Online-Zwangs verzichtet und werde mir dafür Torchlight 2 holen


----------



## doomkeeper (15. Juni 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da hat er ja auch vollkommen recht. Ich z.B. hab komplett auf Diablo 3 wegen des Online-Zwangs verzichtet und werde mir dafür Torchlight 2 holen


 
100% Agree.
Solche Entwickler unterstützt man gerne.
Da gibts wenigstens Dinge die einem nicht aufgezwungen werden.

Ich finds schon witzig.
Bekannte Publisher Entwickler produzieren mit der Zeit nur noch geistigen Dünnschiss
UND gerade dann tauchen Entwickler auf und bieten das einfachste auf der Welt.

Einfach ein Spiel, ohne irgendwelche Gängelungen und übertriebene DRM Maßnahmen.
Ich muss mich mal hinsetzen und die ganzen Publisher / Entwickler mal genauer durchschauen.

Die "alten" Hasen kann man wohl langsam komplett abhaken


----------



## Mothman (15. Juni 2012)

Naja. Letztendlich muss das Spiel auch besser sein. 

Im Onlinezwang-Wettbewerb steht es also 1:0 für TL2, aber sagt das was über das eigentliche Spiel aus? Eher wenig bis garnichts.
Es ist verständlich, dass TL2 jetzt seine Chance in der Nische sieht und quasi als Rebell ins Rennen geht. Sowas kommt ja immer gut an.
Der Underdog, der sich gegen die Großen und gegen das "System" stellt. 

Aber: Mich interessiert das Spiel selbst. Das muss für sich alleine überzeugen und nicht dadurch, dass es jemand anderen gibt, der einen "falschen Weg" gewählt hat.


----------



## Enisra (15. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Naja. Letztendlich muss das Spiel auch besser sein.
> 
> Im Onlinezwang-Wettbewerb steht es also 1:0 für TL2, aber sagt das was über das eigentliche Spiel aus? Eher wenig bis garnichts.
> Es ist verständlich, dass TL2 jetzt seine Chance in der Nische sieht und quasi als Rebell ins Rennen geht. Sowas kommt ja immer gut an.
> ...


 
Das dürfte so ziemlich das Größte Problem für das Spiel werden, das so Nasen jetzt Torchlight hochstilisieren und da sich jetzt Dinge vorstellen, die das Spiel niemals so erfüllen hat wollen
So in etwa wie bei Rage das auch nie so ein Open World Spiel sein wollte oder Mafia, das auch nie ein GTA-Klon war


----------



## Sirius89 (15. Juni 2012)

"Wir machten damals die Diablo-Version von World of Warcraft."

^Irgendwie dreht mir das den Magen um.GOTT SEI DANK haben die das nich durchgezogen.


----------



## devflash (15. Juni 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Das dürfte so ziemlich das Größte Problem für das Spiel werden, das so Nasen jetzt Torchlight hochstilisieren und da sich jetzt Dinge vorstellen, die das Spiel niemals so erfüllen hat wollen
> So in etwa wie bei Rage das auch nie so ein Open World Spiel sein wollte oder Mafia, das auch nie ein GTA-Klon war



well said sir, genau da seh ich auch das problem, tl2 wird sicher gut, aber der heilsbringer im hack n slay genre auch nicht, allein die grafik find ich schon abschreckender als bei d3


----------



## robotbug (15. Juni 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Das dürfte so ziemlich das Größte Problem für das Spiel werden, das so Nasen jetzt Torchlight hochstilisieren und da sich jetzt Dinge vorstellen, die das Spiel niemals so erfüllen hat wollen
> So in etwa wie bei Rage das auch nie so ein Open World Spiel sein wollte oder Mafia, das auch nie ein GTA-Klon war


 
jaja, blablabla. Geh und leg Dich mit Diablo ins Bett und heul ne Runde unter der Decke! Du und der der Rest der Bande fangen etzt an Konkurrenzprodukte zu diffarmieren. 
Ih würdet Diablo 3 auch weiterhin spielen, wenn Blizzard Körperflüssigkeiten von euch verlangen würde. 
Hab seit zwei wochen Diablo 3 net mehr gezockt, weils LANGWEILT. 
Torchlight 2 hole ich mir vermutlich net, weils mir zu bunt ist. Na, mal sehen wie es in Bewegung aussieht.


----------



## Enisra (15. Juni 2012)

robotbug schrieb:


> jaja, blablabla. Geh und leg Dich mit Diablo ins Bett und heul ne Runde unter der Decke! Du und der der Rest der Bande fangen etzt an Konkurrenzprodukte zu diffarmieren.
> Ih würdet Diablo 3 auch weiterhin spielen, wenn Blizzard Körperflüssigkeiten von euch verlangen würde.
> Hab seit zwei wochen Diablo 3 net mehr gezockt, weils LANGWEILT.
> Torchlight 2 hole ich mir vermutlich net, weils mir zu bunt ist. Na, mal sehen wie es in Bewegung aussieht.


 
Ja ne
Genau solche Typen wie dich mein ich und so Nasen wie du werden die ersten sein die ihr Mimimi im Forum ablassen weil ihre Vorstellung dann doch eine ganz andere war
Aber Glückwunsch, du darfst dich Hipster nennen, alternativ kann ich dir den Text auch noch mal vortanzen wenn den Schriftlich nicht verstehst, denn dummerweise hast dich schön lächerlich gemacht, denn wo steht da irgendwas Negatives über Torchlight? Da stehen Bedenken und auch Argumente warum man bedenken haben sollte und nicht einfach Blind konsumieren sollte


----------



## Xell1987 (15. Juni 2012)

Blizzard kann sich seinen DRM sonst wohin schieben. Hab mir Torchlight 2 vorbestellt. Wenn ichs durch hab kann ich immer noch viele Mods ausprobieren die kommen werden


----------



## robotbug (15. Juni 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ja ne
> Genau solche Typen wie dich mein ich und so Nasen wie du werden die ersten sein die ihr Mimimi im Forum ablassen weil ihre Vorstellung dann doch eine ganz andere war
> Aber Glückwunsch, du darfst dich Hipster nennen, alternativ kann ich dir den Text auch noch mal vortanzen wenn den Schriftlich nicht verstehst, denn dummerweise hast dich schön lächerlich gemacht, denn wo steht da irgendwas Negatives über Torchlight? Da stehen Bedenken und auch Argumente warum man bedenken haben sollte und nicht einfach Blind konsumieren sollte


 
.................


----------



## Lokinchen (15. Juni 2012)

Blizzard wird mir immer unsympatischer... bald gleichgestellt mit ea, der dümmsten firma der ganzen usa!


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (15. Juni 2012)

Hab Diablo 3 und bin auch bis auf die Probleme sehr zufrieden damit und da ich denke das sie das zumindest irgendwann demnächst vollends im Griff haben sollte/werden, ist das "ok"...
Freu mich aber sehr auf Torchlight 2 und glaub fast das mir das noch besser gefallen wird


----------



## Enisra (15. Juni 2012)

robotbug schrieb:


> ............................


 
nun gut, da hier nur Flamen willst und nicht mal so einen Milimeter Diskutieren willst kann ich dich ja auf Ignore packen


----------



## Vordack (15. Juni 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ja ne
> Genau solche Typen wie dich mein ich und so Nasen wie du werden die ersten sein die ihr Mimimi im Forum ablassen weil ihre Vorstellung dann doch eine ganz andere war
> Aber Glückwunsch, du darfst dich Hipster nennen, alternativ kann ich dir den Text auch noch mal vortanzen wenn den Schriftlich nicht verstehst, denn dummerweise hast dich schön lächerlich gemacht, denn wo steht da irgendwas Negatives über Torchlight? Da stehen Bedenken und auch Argumente warum man bedenken haben sollte und nicht einfach Blind konsumieren sollte



Ach, für diesen Volldeppen lohnt nur eins... ignore 

edit: lol hast Du schon


----------



## wipeout (15. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Naja. Letztendlich muss das Spiel auch besser sein.
> 
> Im Onlinezwang-Wettbewerb steht es also 1:0 für TL2, aber sagt das was über das eigentliche Spiel aus? Eher wenig bis garnichts.
> Es ist verständlich, dass TL2 jetzt seine Chance in der Nische sieht und quasi als Rebell ins Rennen geht. Sowas kommt ja immer gut an.
> ...



Natürlich muss das Spiel auch selbst was taugen. Ich habe TL1 sehr gerne gespielt und traue den Jungs und Mädels durchaus zu TL2 als Verbesserung von TL1 zu bringen. Ich bin da einfach zuversichtich.


----------



## onaccdesaster (16. Juni 2012)

Hi,

@wipeout: Ganz Deiner Meinung!

Mir hat Torchlight auch eine Menge Spass gemacht und habe mich entschieden solange RunicGames keinen Online- und Accountzwang einführt direkt ihre Spiele zu kaufen. Ich freue mich auf Torchlight 2!

Vielleicht ist Max Schaefer ja der Grund wieso Blizzard heute nichts mehr innovatives produziert da er ein kreativer Kopf ist. Wenn ich damals dran denke Warcraft 1 das zwar in englisch war aber mir sehr gefallen hat, Warcraft 2 dann eine Steigerung des Spiels war und Warcraft 3 der große Sprung im RTS-Genre kann ich heute über neue Spiele, gerade wegen der Zwänge die diese mitbringen, das nichts mehr innovatives rauskommt sondern nur gnadenlose Abzocke!

Ein Spiel das nur 10€ kostet und jetzt der 2te Teil für 20€ mit MP-Part sucht seinesgleichen in dieser heutigen verlogenen Branche !!!
Ich hoffe auch das RunicGames vielleicht ins RTS-Genre einsteigt denn seit Dawn of War gibt es kein gutes RTS-Game mehr !!!

Drücke die Daumen für diese Entwicklerfirma und das Spiel


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (16. Juni 2012)

Wer sagt denn, dass D 3 die große Offenbarung war ? Das war es nicht, wird Torchlight 2 aber auch nicht werden. Sogar hier kam trotz gehypter 91 % ein wenig Kritik auf. Wirklich innovativ wäre, eine echte Story, echte Quests, Rätsel einzubauen und damit das Genre zu bereichern. Seltsam, nur bei H&S sollte alles so bleiben wie es ist. Bei normalen CRPG darf in anderen Genres gewildert werden. Aber Blizzard hat ja schon "Innovationen" eingeführt: Onlinezwang, Automatik. AH.


----------



## billy336 (16. Juni 2012)

ich wette, dass torchlight lang nicht so hohe verkaufszahlen wie diablo 3 aufweisen wird.


----------



## Orthus (16. Juni 2012)

Ich hoffe euch ist allen klar, dass Torchlight 2 nur alleine wegen des fehlenden Onlinezwangs, nicht automatisch das bessere Spiel ist.  Ein Hack & Slay muss meiner Meinung nach genau so wie Diablo 3 sein (mit Patch 1.03 hoffentlich). Über die Grafik lässt sich sicherlich streiten, aber Torchlight 2 sieht sowieso beschissener aus, als Diablo 3.
Innovationen braucht es in diesem Genre einfach nicht und fertig.

Viele Diablo 3 Hater hypen jetzt natürlich Torchlight 2 bis zum geht nicht mehr, aber am Ende wirds auch nach 5-6 Wochen nur noch spärlich gespielt werden.

Wisst ihr was ich denke? Die hätten Torchlight 2 schon Monate vor Diablo 3 releasen müssen. Am besten schon zur Weihnachtszeit 2011 (wie es ja mal geplant war). Dann hätte es durchaus erfolgreich sein können, aber jetzt wird es so oder so immer im Schatten von Diablo 3 bleiben.


----------



## Worrel (16. Juni 2012)

> ... Diablo 3 hätte ursprünglich ein MMOG nach dem Vorbild von World of  Warcraft werden sollen. "Als ich vor ein paar Millionen Jahren bei  Blizzard gearbeitet habe, haben wir gerade an Diablo 3 gearbeitet, und  es war ein MMOG. Wir machten damals die Diablo-Version von World of  Warcraft."


Und Warcraft 3 war ursprünglich als Adventure geplant worden.

Sagt über die Qualität des Endproduktes rein gar nichts aus.



> Blizzards Entscheidung, das Auktionshaus und den  Online-Zwang einzuführen, gefällt Schaefer sehr. Spielt die negative  Fan-Resonanz darauf doch seinem kommenden Spiel Torchlight 2 in die  Hände.


Hoffentlich ist ihm klar, daß die "Fan-Resonanz" statistisch nur einen Bruchteil ausmacht und völlig unrepräsentativ für die Gesamtmeinung der Spieler sein kann - unter Umständen nicht mal repräsentativ ist für die Spieler, die in den Foren "Amok laufen".

Siehe hierzu: http://www.slideshare.net/bcousins/paying-to-win (englisch)
Dort geht es um das Free 2 Play Spiel Battlefield Heroes, was dazu geführt hat, daß dort weniger "free" ist und wie die Fans darauf a) in Foren und b) mit der Brieftasche reagieren.

Eckdaten: in diesem Fall waren es lediglich 2 Prozent der Spieler, die überhaupt in die Foren schrieben und trotz ihres Protestes das zehnfache des durchschnittlichen Spielers in das Spiel investierten...


----------



## Meckermann (16. Juni 2012)

Orthus schrieb:


> Viele Diablo 3 Hater hypen jetzt natürlich Torchlight 2 bis zum geht nicht mehr, aber am Ende wirds auch nach 5-6 Wochen nur noch spärlich gespielt werden.


 
Das wäre für ein 20-euro-Spiel doch bereits eine ganz ordentliche Spielzeit.


----------



## MisterSmith (16. Juni 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Wirklich innovativ wäre, eine echte Story, echte Quests, Rätsel einzubauen und damit das Genre zu bereichern....


 Auch wenn es kein H&S ist(Rundenkampf), deine Wünsche könnten durch das Spiel in meiner Signatur erfüllt werden. 

Ich hatte einen Beta-Key zu T2 bekommen, konnte mich aber nicht ins Spiel einloggen um es zu starten.
"Grandios" finde ich auch, dass man zuerst alles komplett herunterladen muss, um sich dann einzuloggen. Weshalb man nicht erst nur den Teil zum einloggen herunterlädt, bleibt mir ein Rätsel.

Aber da sich niemand sonst darüber Gedanken macht, scheine ich wohl der einzige zu sein, dessen Modem Strom wie nichts frisst. Oder sie müssen die Stromrechnung nicht selbst bezahlen. 

Runic Games soll mich als Berater engagieren, ich hätte da ein paar Ideen, wie sie unnötige Serverauslastung verhindern.  

Ach ja, noch zu dem Blödsinn sie hätten Torchlight 2 vor D3 herausbringen sollen. Nicht die News gelesen? 


> Die Vorbestellzahlen von Torchlight 2 sollen *seit dem Diablo 3-Release* um 40 Prozent gestiegen sein.


----------



## 33Sachse (16. Juni 2012)

Aber einen Diablo 3 Crack gibt es auch nirgends,also kann es so falsch nicht sein,wen man es von der Herstellerseite sieht.Ob man will oder nicht aber es wird immer mehr onlinezwang werden.


----------



## onaccdesaster (16. Juni 2012)

Hi,

stimmt, es wird immer mehr Online- und Accountzwang geben. Deswegen werd ich mir auch solche Spiele nicht kaufen ! 

Ich konnte Diablo 3 am offenen Beta-WE mal testen und finde das es wirklich kein schlechts Spiel ist aber für den 3. Teil eines Spiels mit großen Namen einfach zu lau. Danach habe ich meinen Battle.net Account löschen lassen. Diese Firma bringt einfach keine großen Spiele mehr raus wie damals WC 1-3, Diablo, SC und WoW. Das einzige was diese großen Firmen heute noch gut können ist den Spielern was aufzwängen obwohl diese durch uns groß geworden sind !

Ich hole mir Torchlight 2 aus folgenden 2 Hauptgründen:
1. Der erste Teil hat mir sehr gefallen.
2. Kein Online- und Accountzwang, das ist mir sehr wichtig !

Mir ist klar das TL2 nicht das überragende HnS wird aber das erwarte ich auch nicht. Ich erwarte einen ordentlichen Nachfolger der mir Spass macht und mich frei in meiner Entscheidung lässt online oder im LAN zu zocken. Das wird TL2 bringen !

Daumen hoch


----------



## Mothman (16. Juni 2012)

wipeout schrieb:


> Natürlich muss das Spiel auch selbst was taugen. Ich habe TL1 sehr gerne gespielt und traue den Jungs und Mädels durchaus zu TL2 als Verbesserung von TL1 zu bringen. Ich bin da einfach zuversichtich.


Ich habe in meinem Text mit keiner Silbe ausgesagt, dass das Spiel nicht gut wird. 
Ich habe TL1 auch durchgezockt und geliebt und werde mir bestimmt auch TL2 kaufen. 

Ich habe ausgesagt, dass es (mir) völlig egal ist was für einen "Onlinezwang" das Spiel hat oder nicht. Damit braucht niemand zu werben und ich bin auch kein "Protestkäufer". Ich kaufe das nicht, weil es keinen "Onlinezwang" hat, sondern weil das Spiel an sich mir gefällt.  

Bei meinen Texten muss man manchmal etwas zwischen den Zeilen lesen.


----------



## onaccdesaster (16. Juni 2012)

Nochwas zu diesem heutigen "Onacc-Kram": Seit 24 Jahren spiele ich PC-Spiele und wieso muss heutzutage fast jedes Spiel Online- und Accountgebunden sein? Wegen Cracks, Hacks, Cheats?? Das gabs schon immer und die Taschen von großen Firmen haben sich trotzdem gefüllt!

Ich werden diesen neumodischen Zwang nie akzeptieren denn er bringt für uns Spieler nur Nachteile!

Deswegen schau ich auf Firmen wie RunicGames die die Spieler nicht mit Füßen treten oder CCP mit EvE-Online die auch auf ihre "Kunden" hören!
Diese 2 Firmen mögen wohl ein Nischendasein fristen aber geben alles für ein Spiel! Oder Legends of Pegasus von Kalypso werde ich auch weiter verfolgen.

Auch als strikter Gegner des Online- und Accountverfahrens hat man Möglichkeiten diesen "Abzocker-Spielen" aus dem Weg zu gehen 

Gruß


----------



## Mothman (16. Juni 2012)

onaccdesaster schrieb:


> Nochwas zu diesem heutigen "Onacc-Kram": Seit 24 Jahren spiele ich PC-Spiele und wieso muss heutzutage fast jedes Spiel Online- und Accountgebunden sein? Wegen Cracks, Hacks, Cheats?? Das gabs schon immer und die Taschen von großen Firmen haben sich trotzdem gefüllt!


Ja, und die ehrlichen Spieler mussten sich schon immer über Cheater und Hacker ärgern. 
Muss man ja nicht gut finden bzw. akzeptieren, nur weil es das schon immer gab. 



onaccdesaster schrieb:


> Auch als strikter Gegner des Online- und Accountverfahrens hat man Möglichkeiten diesen "Abzocker-Spielen" aus dem Weg zu gehen


Genau und sich stattdessen lieber von anderen Spielern abzocken lassen. Wie bei EVE.


----------



## Enisra (16. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Genau und sich stattdessen lieber von anderen Spielern abzocken lassen. Wie bei EVE.


 
Oder so Krams über Ebay kaufen und nicht bekommen, wie bei D2
Also irgendwie, so mancher Kommentar wirkt auch so, als wenn der jenige glaubt das die Idee mit dem Geld-AH von Blizzard wär


----------



## onaccdesaster (16. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ja, und die ehrlichen Spieler mussten sich schon immer über Cheater und Hacker ärgern.
> Muss man ja nicht gut finden bzw. akzeptieren, nur weil es das schon immer gab



Meine Aussage richtete sich gegen die Publisher. Hacks usw finde ich auch nicht gut. Wie du schön schreibst " wir ehrlichen Spieler" müssen uns aber jetzt über die Publisher ärgern, also hat sich für uns nichts geändert! Nur die Publisher reiben sich jetzt umso mehr die Hände !

Zu EvE: In den vielen Jahren in denen ich EvE zocke wurde ich noch nie von anderen Spielern abgezockt! EvE ist das MMO zu dem ich immer zurückkehre. Habe auch WoW, Guild Wars, HDRO, Warhammer und zuguterletzt Rift gespielt. EvE bleibt mein Evergreen !!

Echtgeld-AH, ebay, Goldseller habe ich nie genutzt und werde das auch nicht tun. So etwas gehört nicht zum Spielen dazu !!
Das traurige daran ist das die Leute das aber mitmachen und Blizzard jetzt daran mitverdient! Früher war sowas verpöhnt und jetzt ist es "legalisiert" !

Ich drücke Max Schaefer und weiterhin CCP die Daumen und freue mich über jede kleine kreative Entwicklerschmiede denn die großen kann man ja heute vergessen!!


----------



## onaccdesaster (16. Juni 2012)

Max Schaefer und andere Leute die an Diablo, Diablo 2 und LoD gearbeitet haben sind jetzt bei Runic beschäftigt. Torchlight 2 kann einfach nicht schlecht werden wenn soviele fähige Leute daran arbeiten. Blizzard ist nicht mehr Blizzard von damals !

Für mich gilt diese Überschrift:              "Mit Torchlight 2 kommt das eigentliche Diablo"

Zu den ganzen Grafik-meckerern: Ja Torchlight ist bunt aber WoW ist das auch und die Grafik von Diablo 3 ist auch nicht schlecht. Grafik ist ein nettes Beiwerk denn der Spielspass steht an erster Stelle und am 3 Juli wird Runic dies beweisen !!

Bis dahin ,-)


----------



## Worrel (16. Juni 2012)

onaccdesaster schrieb:


> Max Schaefer und andere Leute die an Diablo, Diablo 2 und LoD gearbeitet haben sind jetzt bei Runic beschäftigt. Torchlight 2 kann einfach nicht schlecht werden wenn soviele fähige Leute daran arbeiten.


Siehe _Hellgate London..._


----------



## Gamefaq (16. Juni 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Siehe _Hellgate London..._


 
Hellgate London war ein typisches Publisher sagt das muss released werden Problem. Es kam zu früh raus weil es das sollte und hatte deshalb mit Bugs zu kämpfen. Die Spielmechanik und auch das Spielgefühl waren jedoch Klasse! Man merkte sofort das die, die es gemacht haben wussten wie man eine Spielmechanik entwickelt so das es sich "richtig" anfühlt. 



Spoiler



Auf D3 bezogen gehört dazu zum Beispiel die Laufgeschwindigkeit. Diese war in D2 oder Torchlight 1 schneller. In D3 fühlt sie sich "für mich" erst mit etwa +8 bis +10 Laufspeed "richtig" an. So das mann dann in D2 oder Torchlight1 eine weitere Erhöhung durch Items sich richtig bemerkbar machte. Wodurch das Gefühl des mächtiger werden fühlbarer wurde.



Deswegen ist Runic Games nun auch ohne einen Publisher unterwegs, Torchlight1 wurde in kleinem Kreis Entwickelt und über Steam veröffentlicht. Der Erfolg über Steam veranlasste dann Regionale Publisher an Runic Games heranzutreten ob sie denn nicht in Ihrem Land eine Torchlight DVD Version herausbringen dürften! Der Erfolg dieser eigentlich überhaupt nicht beworbenen DVD-Versionen spricht für sich...



onaccdesaster schrieb:


> Max Schaefer und andere Leute die an Diablo, Diablo 2 und LoD gearbeitet haben sind jetzt bei Runic beschäftigt. Torchlight 2 kann einfach nicht schlecht werden wenn soviele fähige Leute daran arbeiten. Blizzard ist nicht mehr Blizzard von damals !
> 
> Für mich gilt diese Überschrift:              "Mit Torchlight 2 kommt das eigentliche Diablo"



Das kam (für viele schon) schon mit Torchlight1 es fehlten nur die nötigen Geldmittel um das Spiel so Umfangreich wie Diablo zu machen und der Multiplayer Mode.


----------



## onaccdesaster (17. Juni 2012)

@Gamefaq: Schöner Beitrag und auch gut erklärt.

Jetzt weiß ich auch wieso Torchlight zuerst nur als Steam-Variante rauskam und etwas später dann die Boxed-Version.
Ich bin sogar jemand der sich Torchlight 3mal gekauft hat. Erst über Steam, dann rauchte meine Festplatte ab und da ich Steam eigentlich nicht mag nochmal 2 als Boxed-Version für mich und als Geburtstagsgeschenk. Bei Steam hatte ich damals nur eine Ausnahme gemacht wegen Dawn of War 2 und Torchlight.

Wenn Torchlight 2 nur Steam-Only rauskommen würde, würde ich es wahrscheinlich nicht kaufen. Ich mag diese Online-Portale nicht da in unserem Ort nur DSL 1000 funzt und auch keine Besserung in Sicht ist. Laut Torchlight-Forum erscheinen Boxed-Versionen auch nur in Deutschland und Russland.
Gibt mir ein bisschen zu Bedenken aber da es bei uns Boxed kommt werde ich mich in den Genuss des Spiels begeben !


----------



## MisterSmith (17. Juni 2012)

Gamefaq schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Auf D3 bezogen gehört dazu zum Beispiel die Laufgeschwindigkeit. Diese war in D2 oder Torchlight 1 schneller. In D3 fühlt sie sich "für mich" erst mit etwa +8 bis +10 Laufspeed "richtig" an. So das mann dann in D2 oder Torchlight1 eine weitere Erhöhung durch Items sich richtig bemerkbar machte. Wodurch das Gefühl des mächtiger werden fühlbarer wurde.


 Weshalb du diesen Text in einen Spoiler gesetzt hast, erschließt sich mir jetzt nicht ganz, vielleicht habe ich auch etwas nicht bedacht, deshalb lasse ich es mal so.

Du bist der erste, der tatsächlich mal einen positiven Punkt zu D3 benennt, auch wenn das wohl als Negativpunkt gedacht war (), den ich gut finde. Alles andere was ich gelesen hatte, waren nichtssagende Phrasen wie spaßig und stimmig usw., also um es vorsichtig zu formulieren, vergeudete Lesezeit. 

Mein Ideal bezüglich der Laufgeschwindigkeit wäre übrigens die, welche in einer der Zwischensequenzen zu D2 zu sehen war, als Diablo seine dämonischen Kräfte entfaltet und immer schneller geht, aber trotzdem nicht wirklich läuft.

So ungefähr stelle ich mir das Optimum vor, wie so etwas umgesetzt werden könnte.


----------



## onaccdesaster (17. Juni 2012)

Hi,

ich konnte ja wenigstens Diablo 3 am offenen Beta-WE testen und sage auch das es kein schlechtes Spiel ist. Was mir direkt negativ beim Spielen aufgefallen ist, ist das gewöhnungsbedürftige Skillsystem. Ich bin da altmodisch veranlagt und möchte nach einem LvL-Up Punkte verteilen. Sowas nenne ich individuelle Character-Gestaltung. Ansonsten von der Story und Motivation war es recht passabel aber wie gesagt für den 3. Teil eines großen Spiels zu lau.

Für mich ist Sacred 2 immer nach DAS HacknSlay. Das skillsystem dort gefällt mir sehr. Dort ist die Spielwelt riesig und der einzige große Negativpunkt des Spiels sind die langen Laufwege. Grafik ist die Beste bis jetzt in einem H+S ! 
Spielgröße von Sacred 2 sind knappe 25 GB. Von Diablo 3 um die 12 GB, da sieht man auch den Unterschied !

Muss auch sagen das von der Motivation her Torchlight das bessere Spiel ist da es "kurz" gehalten ist und man keine Laufwege hat wie z.Bsp Sacred 2!
Also meine persönliche Hitliste in Sachen H+S ist Sacred 2 und Torchlight gleichauf.

Mal schauen was TL2 bewirkt


----------



## Worrel (17. Juni 2012)

Gamefaq schrieb:


> Hellgate London war ein typisches Publisher sagt das muss released werden Problem. Es kam zu früh raus weil es das sollte und hatte deshalb mit Bugs zu kämpfen. Die Spielmechanik und auch das Spielgefühl waren jedoch Klasse! Man merkte sofort das die, die es gemacht haben wussten wie man eine Spielmechanik entwickelt so das es sich "richtig" anfühlt.


 Also die Demo hatte sich bei mir überhaupt nicht "richtig" angefühlt. Alleine, daß dort schon in der Demo ein bestimmtes Haus mit exakt denselben Löchern in Decke/Boden so oft wiederholt wurde, daß es mich nachhaltig genervt hat, hat für mich das "richtig" Gefühl schon zerstört. Auch das übrige Gameplay konnte mich nichtmal zum kompletten Durchspielen der Demo animieren...


----------



## Worrel (17. Juni 2012)

onaccdesaster schrieb:


> Spielgröße von Sacred 2 sind knappe 25 GB. Von Diablo 3 um die 12 GB, da sieht man auch den Unterschied !


Unter Umständen sieht man dabei lediglich, wer das schlechtere Datenkomprimierungssystem verwendet.

Was große Datenmengen produziert, sind Filme & Musik/Sprachausgabe. Mittlere Datenmengen werden von Bilder(Texturen) produziert.

Gameplaymechaniken, Skillsysteme, Gegnerverhalten, -fähigkeiten und -aufkommen, Questdialoge etc sind im Vergleich dazu geradezu vernachlässigbar.

Sprich: Das, was ein Spiel ausmacht, hat den geringsten Anteil am Speichervolumen...


----------



## MisterSmith (17. Juni 2012)

Sacred 2 hat aber extrem wenig, zumindest soweit ich es bis jetzt gespielt habe, Videos und Sprachausgabe. Aber bei der Laufanimation des Schattenkriegers sieht es so aus als träge der einen Schutz für den Unterleib. 

Dafür sind die Kampfanimationen, die mit Abstand besten die ich bis jetzt in einem Spiel gesehen habe.


----------



## der-jan (17. Juni 2012)

also den einleitsatz "Diablo 3 sorgt derzeit regelmäßig für - überwiegend negative - Schlagzeilen." find ich von der pcg schon etwas übertrieben - da hat der pc mal wieder ein spiel was sich millionenfach verkauft und dann sorgt der titel für überwiegend negative schlagzeilen? was sind dann für die pcg positive schlagzeilen? all die news die es immer zu den crytek titel gibt - wo alles allen anschein ja supi und bahnbrechend ist - nur die verkäufe enttäuschen in der regel? 

aber zu torchlight 2 - torchlight - was ich auch erst als retail gekauft hatte, als es also ohne steambindung in den handel kam - zeigte ja daß der titel bezüglich gameplay über jeden zweifel erhaben ist - wer hack&slay mag der wird mit torchlight definitiv glücklich - da waren könner am werk und genauso wird es bei torchlight 2 sein


----------



## Caitif (17. Juni 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> also den einleitsatz "Diablo 3 sorgt derzeit regelmäßig für - überwiegend negative - Schlagzeilen." find ich von der pcg schon etwas übertrieben - da hat der pc mal wieder ein spiel was sich millionenfach verkauft und dann sorgt der titel für überwiegend negative schlagzeilen? was sind dann für die pcg positive schlagzeilen?


 
Na, ja, ich gestehe: Ich kann es nachvollziehen... Der Shitstorm, der direkt nach dem D3-Release, wie ich persönlich finde "gerechtfertigt", herniederging kann einfach nicht mehr nett verpackt werden... Schade, aber imho hat Blizz D3 echt versaut. *achselzuck*


----------



## Gamefaq (17. Juni 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Weshalb du diesen Text in einen Spoiler gesetzt hast, erschließt sich mir jetzt nicht ganz, vielleicht habe ich auch etwas nicht bedacht, deshalb lasse ich es mal so.
> 
> Du bist der erste, der tatsächlich mal einen positiven Punkt zu D3 benennt, auch wenn das wohl als Negativpunkt gedacht war (), den ich gut finde. Alles andere was ich gelesen hatte, waren nichtssagende Phrasen wie spaßig und stimmig usw., also um es vorsichtig zu formulieren, vergeudete Lesezeit.



Der Text ist in eingeklappt  in dem Spoiler weil er "meine" Meinung & eine Beispiel Begründung liefert was ich damit unter anderem meine. Er jedoch mit dem eigentlichen Thema hier nichts zu tun hat. Wodurch er für die wenigsten von Interesse ist die das Thema gar nicht erst interessiert sondern die entweder Pro oder Contra Spiel X sind und dies lautstark kundtun.

Nichtssagende Phrasen? Wenn du ein Spiel siehst muss dir entweder die Grafik oder die Spielart zusagen damit du dich nach dem ersten Blick damit beschäftigst. Hast du diese Hürde überwunden entscheidet beim Probespielen nur noch ob es für dich spaßig & stimmig ist. Wenn es das nicht ist wirst du es auch nicht weiter spielen. Und je länger du es spielst desto mehr fallen dir Details auf die Entscheiden ob es sich für dich rund anfühlt und dich zum weiterspielen motiviert. 



Worrel schrieb:


> Also die Demo hatte sich bei mir überhaupt nicht "richtig" angefühlt. Alleine, daß dort schon in der Demo ein bestimmtes Haus mit exakt denselben Löchern in Decke/Boden so oft wiederholt wurde, daß es mich nachhaltig genervt hat, hat für mich das "richtig" Gefühl schon zerstört. Auch das übrige Gameplay konnte mich nichtmal zum kompletten Durchspielen der Demo animieren...



Das gleiche ist in D2/3 auch. Der Unterschied ist nur du schaust von oben aus einer Isometrischen Perspektive drauf. Wodurch du nur die Bodentexturen und vereinzelt in Dungeons die Wände die ganze Zeit siehst. Aufgrund dieser Perspektive fällt einem nicht so stark auf das man ständig an den absolut gleichen Wänden, Türen, Statuen, Kisten, Bäumen, usw. mit immer den gleichen Texturen vorbei läuft. Hellgate London war das erste Spiel dieser Art aus der Ego Perspektive wodurch das einem natürlich sofort auffällt. Erst recht wenn die Häuserfassaden eine Natürliche Level Begrenzung in den Außenlevels darstellten. In D3 ist da entweder immer ein hohe Bergkette oder rein zuuufällig der Boden "zu ende" und man blickt in einen Kilometer tiefen Abhang. Im Prinzip könnte man sich aber auch in D3 darüber aufregen das alle paar Meter der gleiche Busch, Baum, Sandhügel, Oase usw. liegt oder steht.


----------



## Worrel (17. Juni 2012)

Gamefaq schrieb:


> Das gleiche ist in D2/3 auch. Der Unterschied ist nur du schaust von oben aus einer Isometrischen Perspektive drauf. Wodurch du nur die Bodentexturen und vereinzelt in Dungeons die Wände die ganze Zeit siehst. Aufgrund dieser Perspektive fällt einem nicht so stark auf das man ständig an den absolut gleichen Wänden, Türen, Statuen, Kisten, Bäumen, usw. mit immer den gleichen Texturen vorbei läuft.


 Allerdings sind diese _unbeschädigt_.

Bei HG:L waren es jedoch _zerstörte _Häuser (bzw: Haus-Klone), bei denen die Zerstörung exakt gleich aussah: Die hatten alle im Erdgeschoß hinten rechts dieses Loch im Boden, das Treppengeländer genau am 6. Querbalken abgebrochen, der Schrank lag in jedem dieser Häuser genau in dem selben Winkel umgeworfen auf dem Boden ...*

Bei _ganzen _Häusern kann man sich ja noch denken: Nun ja, die Leute haben halt dieses Ideal einer Einrichtung, oder das war staatlich vorgeschrieben oder was weiß ich - man kann gleiche _ganze _Häuser irgendwie erklären. 
Aber exakte Kopien der _Zerstörung _selbiger nicht.

*Zugegebenermassen weiß ich bis auf das Loch im Boden nicht mehr exakt, welche Teile da genau kopiert waren und habe deshalb ähnliche Details zur Veranschaulichung erfunden.


----------



## MisterSmith (17. Juni 2012)

Gamefaq schrieb:


> ...
> Nichtssagende Phrasen? Wenn du ein Spiel siehst muss dir entweder die Grafik oder die Spielart zusagen damit du dich nach dem ersten Blick damit beschäftigst. Hast du diese Hürde überwunden entscheidet beim Probespielen nur noch ob es für dich spaßig & stimmig ist. Wenn es das nicht ist wirst du es auch nicht weiter spielen. Und je länger du es spielst desto mehr fallen dir Details auf die Entscheiden ob es sich für dich rund anfühlt und dich zum weiterspielen motiviert...


 Ich weiß nicht was das damit zu tun hat, die Details kann man ja ohne weiteres ganz genau benennen ohne in allgemeine Phrasen abzudriften? 
Ich sehe da überhaupt keinen Widerspruch zu meiner Aussage, wenn es nicht zu sehr OT wäre, könnte ich dir die genauen Details zu z. B. Sacred 2 schreiben.


----------



## Gamefaq (1. Juli 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was das damit zu tun hat, die Details kann man ja ohne weiteres ganz genau benennen ohne in allgemeine Phrasen abzudriften?


 
Jeder der schon ein paar Hack&Slay Spiele gespielt hat weis was damit gemeint ist. Das muss ich nicht haarklein erklären, Speziell nicht für HGL ein Spiel das heute keinen mehr Interessiert. Und für die die es genauer wissen wollen auf D3 bezogen gab es den Spoiler Text zum ausklappen mit einem Beispiel. Soviel Verständnis beim lesen setzte ich voraus. Sorry das dies zuviel verlangt war.


----------



## MisterSmith (1. Juli 2012)

Gamefaq schrieb:


> Jeder der schon ein paar Hack&Slay Spiele gespielt hat weis was damit gemeint ist. Das muss ich nicht haarklein erklären, Speziell nicht für HGL ein Spiel das heute keinen mehr Interessiert. Und für die die es genauer wissen wollen auf D3 bezogen gab es den Spoiler Text zum ausklappen mit einem Beispiel. Soviel Verständnis beim lesen setzte ich voraus. Sorry das dies zuviel verlangt war.


 Keine Sorge, da ich deine Beiträge in Zukunft nicht mehr lesen bzw. sehen werde, wird mein mangelndes Verständnis deinen brillanten Intellekt nicht mehr in die Quere kommen. Schönes Leben noch.


----------



## Gamefaq (2. Juli 2012)

http://replygif.net/i/272.gif


----------



## Lightbringer667 (2. Juli 2012)

Ich frage mich grad warum das Spielen von Diablo 3 ein Auschlusskritierium für das Spielen von TL2 sein sollte 
Wenn ich ein Fan dieser Spielmechanik bin und Diablo schon rauf und runter gespielt habe, dann hol ich mir doch eventuell auch TL2 weil es da neues "Futter" gibt. TL2 wird sicherlich ein recht großer Erfolg, da es gerade rechtzeitig nach D3 erscheint. So greift es diejenigen ab, die neben / nach D3 noch mal was in der Art spielen wollen und eben die, die D3 wegen dem Kopierschutz nicht gekauft haben.

Aber warum das TL2 automatisch besser macht als den "großen Bruder", entgeht mir völlig.


----------



## Enisra (2. Juli 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Aber warum das TL2 automatisch besser macht als den "großen Bruder", entgeht mir völlig.


 
wobei, was viel interesanter ist ja der Punkt, das viele schon _wissen _das Torchlight besser ist


----------



## MisterSmith (2. Juli 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> ...
> Aber warum das TL2 automatisch besser macht als den "großen Bruder", entgeht mir völlig.


 Könnte möglicherweise daran liegen, dass wenn ich für ein Spiel den "vollen" Preis bezahle, auch dann wenn ich es möchte und Zeit habe, sofort mit dem spielen beginnen kann. Oder an einem Sonntag, wo viele die meiste Zeit zum spielen erübrigen können.

Obwohl ich mittlerweile D3 sowieso auch nicht mehr kaufen würde, wenn ein Offlinemodus für den Singleplayer per Patch nachgereicht würde.
Dürfte Blizzard bei den Verkaufszahlen aber verschmerzen können. 

Und bei Torchlight 2 wird es hoffentlich wieder eine Demo für alle geben, dann werde ich nach dem spielen noch viel schneller entscheiden können, ob ich es mir hole, die Beta konnte ich leider trotz Key nicht spielen. Obwohl ich diesen in meinem Account aktiviert habe, keine Ahnung was da nicht funktioniert hat.

Egal, einen MP für ein Hack 'n' Slay brauchte ich weder für Diablo 1 und auch jetzt nicht für T2, aus dem Alter bin ich längst raus, das ich mir mit einer tollen Rüstung oder Waffe vor anderen besonders gut vorkommen würde.


----------



## Enisra (2. Juli 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Könnte möglicherweise daran liegen, dass wenn ich für ein Spiel den "vollen" Preis bezahle, auch dann wenn ich es möchte und Zeit habe, sofort mit dem spielen beginnen kann. Oder an einem Sonntag, wo viele die meiste Zeit zum spielen erübrigen können.


 
Ja Moment, das alles wo sich jetzt viele das Spiel hochjubeln ist ein Vorteil Gegenüber D3, aber naja, so ein LAN-Modus bringt mir ja nix wenn das Gameplay schnarchlangweilig sein sollte
Nicht das ich sage das es das wird, so manchen Nasen muss man das ja extra sagen, sonst fangen die wieder gleich das Flamen an, aber dennoch, das Spiel könnte vielleicht nicht so das werden was man sich ausmalt, siehe Diablo3 *hust*


----------



## MisterSmith (2. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ja Moment, das alles wo sich jetzt viele das Spiel hochjubeln ist ein Vorteil Gegenüber D3, aber naja, so ein LAN-Modus bringt mir ja nix wenn das Gameplay schnarchlangweilig sein sollte
> Nicht das ich sage das es das wird, so manchen Nasen muss man das ja extra sagen, sonst fangen die wieder gleich das Flamen an, aber dennoch, das Spiel könnte vielleicht nicht so das werden was man sich ausmalt, siehe Diablo3 *hust*


 Da hast du natürlich recht, es ist nur ein kleiner Aspekt, in dem T2 gegenüber D3 im Vorteil ist. Wenn das Gameplay nicht stimmt, dann reißt es das dann natürlich auch nicht mehr heraus.

Aber ein, wenn auch zugegeben kleiner Vorteil, ist es zumindest für mich trotzdem.


----------



## Enisra (2. Juli 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich recht, es ist nur ein kleiner Aspekt, in dem T2 gegenüber D3 im Vorteil ist. Wenn das Gameplay nicht stimmt, dann reißt es das dann natürlich auch nicht mehr heraus.
> 
> Aber ein, wenn auch zugegeben kleiner Vorteil, ist es zumindest für mich trotzdem.


 
Njoa, so LAN und Offline Modus sind schon gute Vorteile und für Willensschwache auch das nicht Vorhandene eBay-Substitut, die müssen schon wieder ins richtig ebay ...
Aber wenn man halt wieder so manchen ließt, da scheint das so als hätten die das schon durch


----------



## MisterSmith (2. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Njoa, so LAN und Offline Modus sind schon gute Vorteile und für Willensschwache auch das nicht Vorhandene eBay-Substitut, die müssen schon wieder ins richtig ebay ...
> Aber wenn man halt wieder so manchen ließt, da scheint das so als hätten die das schon durch


 Ja, ich hätte besser dazu schreiben sollen in Relation zum Gameplay ist es nur ein kleiner Aspekt. Was ich meinte war, wenn mir das Spiel überhaupt nicht gefällt, hilft mir das Offline sein natürlich rein gar nichts.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (2. Juli 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Könnte möglicherweise daran liegen, dass wenn ich für ein Spiel den "vollen" Preis bezahle, auch dann wenn ich es möchte und Zeit habe, sofort mit dem spielen beginnen kann. Oder an einem Sonntag, wo viele die meiste Zeit zum spielen erübrigen können.
> 
> Obwohl ich mittlerweile D3 sowieso auch nicht mehr kaufen würde, wenn ein Offlinemodus für den Singleplayer per Patch nachgereicht würde.
> Dürfte Blizzard bei den Verkaufszahlen aber verschmerzen können.
> ...



Stimmt ja alles, aber wie Ensira schon richtig angemerkt hat: Das heisst noch lange nicht, dass es automatisch ein gutes Spiel wird


----------



## MisterSmith (3. Juli 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Stimmt ja alles, aber wie Ensira schon richtig angemerkt hat: Das heisst noch lange nicht, dass es automatisch ein gutes Spiel wird


 Allgemein stimmt das, aber wenn ich es jetzt auf mich beziehe, dann erfüllt T2 zumindest schon mal eine Voraussetzung welches das Spiel automatisch besser macht wie D3.

Wenn T2 jetzt von der Steuerung, Charakterentwicklung etc. schlechter ist als D3, was ich momentan nicht glaube, dann ist es natürlich *insgesamt* nicht automatisch besser, da hast du natürlich recht.

Warten wir es also einfach mal ab.


----------

